

$87 Android Froyo Arm 9 capacitive smartphone with camera and GPS - mcantelon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg-pJq32R5Q&feature=share

======
friendstock
Is there a name or model of this phone? I can't tell from the video...

~~~
zoowar
MTK6516 FG8

